
Police Unions Defend Bad Cops. Why Won't They Defend Broward County Deputy? - jseliger
http://reason.com/blog/2018/03/01/police-unions-defend-bad-cops-who-do-awf
======
eesmith
Anti-union web site complains like that non-dues-paying union members don't
get the same union protections as dues-paying union members.

